# Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (13. Oktober 2011)

*Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Am heutigen Tag hat Canonical die nächste Version der beliebten Linux-Distribution veröffentlicht. Die Version 11.10 hört auf den Namen "Oneric Ocelot", also zu deutsch etwa "verträumtes Ozelot". Die wichtigsten Änderungen der neuen Version sind die Verwendung des Linux-Kernels 3.0, die erstmalige Verwendung von Gnome 3 für die grafische Oberfläche, die Übernahme des "Unity"-Desktops, der für Ubuntu 11.10 nochmals überarbeitet wurde (der klassische Desktop ist in den Paketquellen verfügbar) und alternative Software. So ist nun beispielsweise "Thunderbird" der neue E-Mail-client (zuvor "Evolution"). Weitere Änderungen belaufen sich auf das "Software-Center", das nun erweitert wurde, und auf den Filehostingclient "Ubuntu One". Auch ist die neue Version in der 64-bittigen Variante mittels zusätzlicher Paketquellen dazu fähig, 32-bit Programme auszuführen.
Ubuntu 11.10 ist ab heute frei zum Download verfügbar, beispielsweise auf der offiziellen Ubuntu-Homepage www.ubuntu.com. Es wird bis April 2013 mit Updates versorgt.

Quelle:
Ubuntu 11.10, besucht am 13.10.2011 um 23:30


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 10.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Am heutigen Tag hat Canonical die nächste Version der beliebten Linux-Distribution veröffentlicht. Die Version 11.10 hört auf den Namen "Oneric Ocelot", also zu deutsch etwa "verträumtes Ozelot". Die wichtigsten Änderungen der neuen Version sind die Verwendung des Linux-Kernels 3.0, die erstmalige Verwendung von Gnome 3 für die grafische Oberfläche, die Übernahme des "Unity"-Desktops, der für Ubuntu 11.10 nochmals überarbeitet wurde (der klassische Desktop ist in den Paketquellen verfügbar) und alternative Software. So ist nun beispielsweise "Thunderbird" der neue E-Mail-client (zuvor "Evolution"). Weitere Änderungen belaufen sich auf das "Software-Center", das nun erweitert wurde, und auf den Filehostingclient "Ubuntu One". Auch ist die neue Version in der 64-bittigen Variante mittels zusätzlicher Paketquellen dazu fähig, 32-bit Programme auszuführen.
> Ubuntu 11.10 ist ab heute frei zum Download verfügbar, beispielsweise auf der offiziellen Ubuntu-Homepage www.ubuntu.com. Es wird bis April 2013 mit Updates versorgt.
> 
> Quelle:
> Ubuntu 11.10, besucht am 13.10.2011 um 23:30


Es ist 
*Ubuntu 11.10 Überschrift falsch
*


----------



## Jan565 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 10.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Ich lade es mal und werde es auf meinem 2. Rechner Testen. Auch wenn ich noch nie Ubuntu auf meinem PC hatte. Mehr als in die Hose gehen kann es nicht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 10.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es ist
> *Ubuntu 11.10 Überschrift falsch
> *


 Autsch, das ist peinlich...
wie kann ich das korrigieren?
Edit: erledigt.


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

*Die neuen  Systemeinstellungen erinnern mich an Mac OS X
Und endlich skypen für normalo.
*


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Schon möglich, dass die sich ähneln. Am "optischen" Erfolg von MacOSX kann man ja auch anknüpfen...
naja, ich denke, ich werde es in den kommenden Tagen mal ausprobieren. Evtl. am Wochenende.


----------



## Kev95 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Ich liebe es jetzt schon.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

schon runtergeladen?


----------



## Jan565 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Ich liebe es jetzt schon.


 
Ich auch irgendwie, auch wenn ich noch nie eine Unix version auf dem PC hatte. Einfach mal Testen auf dem 2. Rechner und alles austesten. Vielleicht kann ich darauf sogar Zocken


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Das beste finde Ich ist die 64 Bit Verbesserung  .
Jetzt kann man endlich 32 bit Pakete installieren (Skype 2.2,etc.) .


----------



## Jimini (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich auch irgendwie, auch wenn ich noch nie eine Unix version auf dem PC hatte. Einfach mal Testen auf dem 2. Rechner und alles austesten. Vielleicht kann ich darauf sogar Zocken


 
Linux 
Mal schauen, vielleicht teste ich es die Tage mal...Ubuntu ist mir unangenehm im Gedächtnis geblieben, seit ich vor ein paar Monaten ein Serversystem aufgesetzt und es geupdatet habe und es dann nicht mehr durchbooten wollte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 10.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Ich hoffe daß in der nächsten Version 12.04 Funktionalität und Stabilität von Unity deutlich gesteigert wird.
Habs erst paar Stunden und schon einmal eingefroren


----------



## blackout24 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Dachte die wollten ab 11.10 Gnome ganz durch Unity ersetzen ohne Fallback.
Hat bei Ubuntu schonmal jemand sein Kernel selbst compiliert für Performance Boost?
Nach dem ich auf Arch umgestiegen bin ist mir erst aufgefallen wie langsam Ubuntu war.
Bei Arch wurde ja schon auf die Architektur hin optiermiert dafür gibt es nur i686 und x86_64
unterstützung.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Unity gefällt mir überhaupt nicht 

Ich finde die Gnome Shell viel besser durchdacht. Das ist zwar nur ein persönlicher Eindruck, aber mit Gnome 3 komme ich schneller zum Ziel mit einer besseren Übersicht über meine Unordnung 

@blackout24: Nicht unter Ubuntu, aber unter Arch. Sooo groß ist der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs nicht. Wenn du die 64 Bit Variante installierst, wird die Software ohnehin schon mit den Befehlssätzen kompiliert, die der Athon 64 beherrscht. Der größere Geschwindigkeitszuwachs entsteht durch das Entfetten des Systems 

@Jan565: Spielen schlägst du dir lieber wieder aus dem Kopf. Das funktioniert immer noch mehr schlecht als recht. Aber wenn du es unbedingt versuchen möchtest, dann ist die einfachste Möglichkeit "PlayOnLinux" zu installieren. Aber glaub ja nicht, dass da Crysis drauf läuft


----------



## Jimini (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Dachte die wollten ab 11.10 Gnome ganz durch Unity ersetzen ohne Fallback.
> Hat bei Ubuntu schonmal jemand sein Kernel selbst compiliert für Performance Boost?


 
Ich bezweifle, dass das einen spürbaren Unterschied macht - außer vielleicht beim Booten. Wobei ich generell auch alles rauswerfe, was ich nicht benötige, 2.6.39-r3 ist bei mir momentan schlanke 3,4M klein. Zum Tunen würde ich aber woanders ansetzen, beispielsweise bei den rc-Scripts und den Daemons.

MfG Jimini


----------



## spionkaese (14. Oktober 2011)

Auf was für ne Bootzeit kommt ihr mit dem Teil?
Ich will mal mit meinem Arch(auch Gnome 3) vergleichen.


----------



## Dragonix (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Unity gefällt mir überhaupt nicht
> 
> Ich finde die Gnome Shell viel besser durchdacht. Das ist zwar nur ein persönlicher Eindruck, aber mit Gnome 3 komme ich schneller zum Ziel mit einer besseren Übersicht über meine Unordnung
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man sich's wirklich antuen will, bitte: WineHQ - Crysis


----------



## Kev95 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich auch irgendwie, auch wenn ich noch nie eine Unix version auf dem PC hatte. Einfach mal Testen auf dem 2. Rechner und alles austesten. Vielleicht kann ich darauf sogar Zocken


 Waaas?
Du hast noch nie ein Linux am Laufen gehabt?
Wenn Photoshop unter Ubuntu laufen würde (ohne i-welche portablen Versionen), würde ich nur noch auf Linux arbeiten.
Viele Spiele laufen (mit Mühe) auch.

Und die Bootzeit mit SSD, naja, dazu muss ich wohl nichts sagen: unter 3 Sekunden (+ BIOS).


----------



## blackout24 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Auf was für ne Bootzeit kommt ihr mit dem Teil?
> Ich will mal mit meinem Arch(auch Gnome 3) vergleichen.


 
Arch bootet viel schneller als Ubuntu. Gnome 3 ist leider allgemein ziemlich langsam im Laden aber, wenn du
Xubuntu mit Arch mit XFCE vergleichst ist Arch merklich schneller. Ich glaube nicht das es nur davon kommt, dass
bei Arch von Anfang an weniger Deamons laufen. Die gleichen hab ich bei Ubuntu eigentlich auch gehabt aber schon
das Nautlius oder Terminal öffnen geht bei Ubuntu irgendwie zäher.

@m-o-m-o Wenn dann glaube ich das es nur unter Ubuntu was bringen könne, weil das noch nicht voroptimiert ist.


----------



## spionkaese (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Arch bootet viel schneller als Ubuntu. Gnome 3 ist leider allgemein ziemlich langsam im Laden aber, wenn du
> Xubuntu mit Arch mit XFCE vergleichst ist Arch merklich schneller. Ich glaube nicht das es nur davon kommt, dass
> bei Arch von Anfang an weniger Deamons laufen. Die gleichen hab ich bei Ubuntu eigentlich auch gehabt aber schon
> das Nautlius oder Terminal öffnen geht bei Ubuntu irgendwie zäher.


Ich wollte nur nen ungefähren Vergleichswert haben.
Das Arch schneller sein sollte ist mir schon klar


----------



## Headologic (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



> @Jan565: Spielen schlägst du dir lieber wieder aus dem Kopf. Das  funktioniert immer noch mehr schlecht als recht. Aber wenn du es  unbedingt versuchen möchtest, dann ist die einfachste Möglichkeit  "PlayOnLinux" zu installieren. Aber glaub ja nicht, dass da Crysis drauf  läuft


Klar gehts, nur ist es bissl umständlicher  Per Wine und ein paar Konfigurationen kein Prob. WoW lief bei mir sogar mit bis zu 30 FPS schneller als unter Windows, dafür war aber OpenGL im Einsatz.



> Arch bootet viel schneller als Ubuntu. Gnome 3 ist leider allgemein ziemlich langsam im Laden aber, wenn du
> Xubuntu mit Arch mit XFCE vergleichst ist Arch merklich schneller. Ich glaube nicht das es nur davon kommt, dass
> bei Arch von Anfang an weniger Deamons laufen. Die gleichen hab ich bei Ubuntu eigentlich auch gehabt aber schon
> das Nautlius oder Terminal öffnen geht bei Ubuntu irgendwie zäher.


Die Boot/Ladezeit muss ja nicht unbedingt an den Distributionen liegen. Wenn dann eher an der Hardware-Erkennung/-Treiber die im Kernel implementiert sind. Desktop-Umgebungen sind Teil einer Bremse ^^ KDE vor allem. Daher:


 Wenn du etwas vollfunktionsfähiges und ähnlich wie Windows oder Mac OS X willst, dann ist *KDE* eine gute Wahl
 Wenn du etwas minimalistischeres möchtest, welches eher dem K.I.S.S.-Prinzip folgt, dann ist *GNOME* eine gute Wahl
 Wenn du einen etwas älteren Computer hast, dann ist *xfce4* eine gute Wahl, die dir immer noch eine komplette Desktopumgebung bereitstellt.



> Dachte die wollten ab 11.10 Gnome ganz durch Unity ersetzen ohne Fallback.


Unity war als Style im Compiz (Desktop/Effekt-Manager der allerdings nicht immer flüssig läuft (Tipp am Rande: in Compiz bei OpenGL VSync deaktivieren)) drin, und ist es immer noch, nur bei 11.10 tiefer integriert wie Windows XP und seine Katakomben ^^



> Ich hoffe daß in der nächsten Version 12.04 Funktionalität und Stabilität von Unity deutlich gesteigert wird.


Never, forget it. Die xx.04 sind diejenigen Ausgaben die die viele Neuerungen enthalten, allerdings bereiten da Progs auch Probleme. Die xx.10ner sind die stabilsten, deswegen kommt hier auch ein LTS (Long Term Support) zum Einsatz, längere Updates, längeres Überleben

Ich warte auf 12.10, dann update ich. Mit meinem 11.10 bin ich zufrieden, noch besser als das 11.04. An Unity habe ich mich schon gewöhnt. Ist Teils besser und auch schlechter. Was will man machen, Veränderungen sind gang und gäbe, selbst wenn der User damit nicht zufrieden ist. Schlechtes Beispiel: Ubuntu hockt oben und kaggt auf dich, wenn du raufschaust siehst nur ein A-Loch ^^


----------



## blackout24 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



> Wenn du etwas minimalistischeres möchtest, welches eher dem K.I.S.S.-Prinzip folgt, dann ist GNOME eine gute Wahl



Bitte was?! 
Openbox ist vielleicht minimalistisch aber doch nicht Gnome. 
Gnome ist genau so zugeknallt mit Effekten und Programmen wie KDE. 
Leichtgewichtig sind die beide nicht.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Leute, ihr vergesst, dass Jan565 Anfänger ist. Wenn er noch nie Unix/Linux benutzt hat (und dementsprechend nie mehr als cmd.exe), dann kann das mit Wine ganz schön kompliziert werden. Deshalb ist die beste Möglichkeit erst mal (und eigentlich auch für Fortgeschrittene) PlayOnLinux oder einfach Dualboot mit Windows


----------



## spionkaese (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Bitte was?!
> Openbox ist vielleicht minimalistisch aber doch nicht Gnome.
> Gnome ist genau so zugeknallt mit Effekten und Programmen wie KDE.
> Leichtgewichtig sind die beide nicht.


Evilwm ist minimalistisch


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Wat is mit TWM?


----------



## spionkaese (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wat is mit TWM?


Das hat ja ein Menü  
Ne, evilwm ist minimalistischer, ist laut Entwickler auch nur 70 kb groß.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

TWM ist aber der ur Windows Manager


----------



## Headologic (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

 kla isses das. Aber ich nehm lieber Metacity


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Metacity ist nicht mehr, weil Gnome 2 nicht mehr ist


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Ich bin gerade am updaten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## oskaralot (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Der Nachfolger von Metacity soll angeblich "Mutter" heißen... grins


----------



## Nikwalter (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Ich wünsche ich würde das ganze zeug verstehen was ihr da so rein plappert 
Hab bei einem Freund ubuntu installiert, nur zum surfen und co, jetzt kam er auf die idee webcam....
Habe locker 3 stunden anleitungen probiert und hatte am ende nur ein ultradunkles bild mit gelben gesichtern bei extremer lichteinstrahlung
Tja, da ich jetzt ein freedos lappi habe werd ich nicht an der neuen version vorbeikommen..
Kann mi jemand ein noob-sicheren tipp geben wie man unity komplett deaktiviren kann und die alte oberfläche zu nutzen??


----------



## riedochs (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Mal testen wie das neue Ubuntu aussieht. mein Desktop verwendet derzeit 10.04 LTS und wird erst mit 12.04 LTS ein Update bekommen.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

bunt sieht es aus 

Der neue Loginscreen gefällt mir allerdings sehr gut. Unity hingegen... naja, für Einsteiger sicherlich hilfreich aber ich mag es nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



riedochs schrieb:


> Mal testen wie das neue Ubuntu aussieht. mein Desktop verwendet derzeit 10.04 LTS und wird erst mit 12.04 LTS ein Update bekommen.


 Darf ich fragen, warum?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## riedochs (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, warum?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



LTS bekommt nur alle 2 Jahre ein Versionsupdate.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



riedochs schrieb:


> LTS bekommt nur alle 2 Jahre ein Versionsupdate.


Also einfach nur, damit du nicht andauernd updaten musst? Das kann ich nachvollziehen, weil ich gerade am meinem ersten Linux/Ubuntu-Update bin 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Unity lässt sich sehr viel über Tastenkombinationen steuern.
Wissen aber die wenigsten.


----------



## riedochs (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Also einfach nur, damit du nicht andauernd updaten musst? Das kann ich nachvollziehen, weil ich gerade am meinem ersten Linux/Ubuntu-Update bin
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



War eher Zufall, ich hatte gerade die CD zum installieren da und wollte jetzt nicht noch eine brennen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



riedochs schrieb:


> War eher Zufall, ich hatte gerade die CD zum installieren da und wollte jetzt nicht noch eine brennen.


 Achso... Bin Linux-n00b daher die Frage.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## spionkaese (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Achso... Bin Linux-n00b daher die Frage.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Joa, Ubuntu ist toll - bis zum ersten Update.
Zumindest wenn du keine extra /home Partition hast. 
Deswegen benutze ich Archlinux


----------



## Jimini (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Joa, Ubuntu ist toll - bis zum ersten Update.
> Zumindest wenn du keine extra /home Partition hast.
> Deswegen benutze ich Archlinux


 
Das verstehe ich nicht, was hat eine dedizierte /home-Partition mit Updates zu tun?

MfG Jimini


----------



## spionkaese (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



Jimini schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, was hat eine dedizierte /home-Partition mit Updates zu tun?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Mit Update meinte ich ne neue Version(wie die in der News  )
Das ist bei Ubuntu relativ schwierig, ich weiß nicht ob man das überhaupt machen kann ohne neu zu installieren.
Zumindest bei Mint Linux gings nicht, das basiert auf Ubuntu.
und wenn du eine eigene /home-Partition hast, gehen musst du deine persönlichen Daten nicht extra sichern.


----------



## Jimini (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Mit Update meinte ich ne neue Version(wie die in der News  )
> Das ist bei Ubuntu relativ schwierig, ich weiß nicht ob man das überhaupt machen kann ohne neu zu installieren.
> Zumindest bei Mint Linux gings nicht, das basiert auf Ubuntu.
> und wenn du eine eigene /home-Partition hast, gehen musst du deine persönlichen Daten nicht extra sichern.


 
Ach so, ja sicher, da gebe ich dir Recht. Major-Release-Updates sind da immer heikel, aber zum Glück sind dann nur die Rechner meiner Frau betroffen 
Ich bin sehr froh über Gentoos Modell der Rolling Releases.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheMF6265 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Hab heute Nachmittag bei meiner Schwester ein Update von 11.04 auf 11.10 ohne Neuinstallation gemacht, hat auch erstaunlich gut geklappt 
da ists auch nicht so wichtig, wenn mal ne Datei abhanden kommt


----------



## blackout24 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Hier gibts ein Tutorial, wie man Unity weg bekommt und dafür das viel bessere Gnome-Shell einsetzten kann.

Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell Guide


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*

Gibt es nicht mehrere Versionen von Ubuntu 11.10 zum downloaden ?!


----------



## blackout24 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht mehrere Versionen von Ubuntu 11.10 zum downloaden ?!



32 und 64 Bit. Oder was meinst du?
Es gibt zwar XUbuntu mit XFCE und KUbuntu mit KDE aber kein GUbuntu mit ordentlichem Gnome, weil sie das 
mit ihrem Unity scheiss vergewaltigt haben.


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneric Ocelot" veröffentlicht*



blackout24 schrieb:


> 32 und 64 Bit. Oder was meinst du?
> Es gibt zwar XUbuntu mit XFCE und KUbuntu mit KDE aber kein GUbuntu mit ordentlichem Gnome, weil sie das
> mit ihrem Unity scheiss vergewaltigt haben.


Danke für deine Antwort meinte das letztere


----------

